
Ask HN: Your favorite web app UX/UI pattern libraries? - slsii
I&#x27;m impressed by the level of effort and thought that went in to Salesforce Lightning Design System (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lightningdesignsystem.com). Are there other examples of comprehensive (enterprise) app UI&#x2F;UX pattern libraries?<p>Zurb&#x27;s Foundation for Apps is good, but seems to focus more on just scaffolding rather than the more complex interactions.<p>Google doesn&#x27;t return anything useful, though perhaps I&#x27;m using the wrong terms.
======
slsii
Just came across Mailchimp's:
[http://ux.mailchimp.com/patterns](http://ux.mailchimp.com/patterns)

